# Only 8 types of gecko in Oz!



## saratoga (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/03/04/2507057.htm?section=justin

So it has doubled the known number of species!


----------



## XKiller (Mar 4, 2009)

link dident work


----------



## parloman (Mar 4, 2009)

ohhhh interesting!!


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 4, 2009)

I think it would mean that there used to be only 16 species, which is still far short of what is currently recognised.


----------



## herptrader (Mar 4, 2009)

Link worked for me. I would love a bit more detail.

I googled the author which came back with some interesting links like this one: http://apt.allenpress.com/perlserv/?request=get-abstract&doi=10.1670%2F0022-1511(2007)41%5B540%3AKVITAG%5D2.0.CO%3B2&ct=1


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm presume they're referring to the number of Diplodactylus species in Oz, not total species of gex. 

Oh, and they'd better be quick about naming the new species, or else someone else might take claim to them... D. hoseri, D. snakebusteri etc.


----------



## kupper (Mar 4, 2009)

bugger them i wanted to know what species where in dispute


----------



## JasonL (Mar 4, 2009)

Crikey, Who let the splitters loose!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 4, 2009)

MrBredli said:


> Oh, and they'd better be quick about naming the new species, or else someone else might take claim to them... D. hoseri, D. snakebusteri etc.



Hahahaha, good one, but I wouldn't put it past him!


----------

